# Everything is Spiritual...according to Bell



## D. Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poi3imQkQsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rob Bell: Everything Is Spiritual[/ame]

What is to be made of this? Is Rob Bell correct when he claims everything has a spiritual aspect to it?


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not even sure what he is trying to get at here. Obviously if he is just trying to say that all of our actions are conducted in a _moral universe _then he simply choose the wrong words to make his point. 

Unfortunately, I think he may be trying to say much more.

For example, his little comment about the Hebrew language not having a word for "spiritual" seems a bit misleading. The Apostle Paul uses the term _spiritual _constantly and therefor the word _spiritual _must be a legitimate Biblical term when used in its proper context.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 6, 2007)

I found this spoof about him on you tube its pretty funny. The actor in this video proves that a good speaker can make even ridiculous statements sound plausible.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3DAeLkHtNM&feature=related]YouTube - Rob Bell - Oil[/ame]

Oh yes and here is another great video produced by his church, from his "sex god" tour, whatever that is.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpNsTKO_4eY&feature=related"]YouTube - Sex God Trailer 3[/ame]


----------

